# New Archer



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I also bought a Archer fish for $4 yesterday. What would be the best things to feed it?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

used to feed mine crickets so i could watch em spit.. and floating sticks.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

should i put him in here...

60 gallon : 
One 9" Clown Knife (Chitala ornata)
One 5" Stingray, Female (Potamotrygon hystrix)
One 7" Silver Arowana (Osteoglossum bicirrhosum)


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

caus ei just read 100 gallon min. size tank. sh*t i got him in a 10 gallon. with he be o.k. in freshwater and will he f*ck with my ray?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I've always thought Archer fish were cool. I saw one a couple days ago that was a beauty and I had to resist the urge to get one. Good pick up!

Go for an all archer tank! Set up branches sticking out of the water so you could watch them shoot down crickets.
















Of course I can say this as I am not the one buying the whole new setup. :smile:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no the archer will not be ok in pure freshwater, it needs brackish water. How big is it anyways?


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

lets see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Feed inscets since its their main diet. You can also do such things like brine shrimp and blood worms. I dont know if this holds truwe but i hear its really hard to get them off live food. However i would try to get them off live and into floating pellets.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

he still wont eat. i tryed crickets, blood worms, pelets and flakes. nothing. what the deal?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

one scat is mean and picks on him.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about brine shrimp or tubifex worms?

Don't they sell wingless fruitflies at some lfs?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you do know they are backrish watered fish right? Perhaps like any new fish they are still scared and aclimating to the tank so its not eating.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> you do know they are backrish watered fish right? Perhaps like any new fish they are still scared and aclimating to the tank so its not eating.


 10 gallon : *Brackish*
Two 1" Rusty Cory Cats (Corydoras rabauti) 
Two 1" Green Scats (Scatophagus argus)
One 2" Archer Fish (Toxotex jaculator)
One .5" Lyretail Molly (Poecilia Latipinna)
One .5" Balloon Molly(Poecilia Latipinna)

still nothing.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont know man. Best of luck.


----------

